# pigeon doing a funny dance..Why??



## crivasjames (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi, Does anyone know why Ducky starts shuffling his bum and tail and going left and right? He does it when I stop stroking him and lay my hand down next to him, I have no idea what it means? Anyone help?? Thanks.....Carli x


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is a mating motion. 

Pigeons mate with a "cloacal kiss" (their cloacas come into contact for a few seconds).


----------



## Seijun (Apr 14, 2010)

To put it bluntly, this is the bird equivalent of humping your leg


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Seijun said:


> To put it bluntly, this is the bird equivalent of humping your leg



ROFL...ROFL...


----------



## crivasjames (Mar 27, 2010)

Okay, the humoing part I understand, thanks! hahahha Is this a mating ritual for male or female?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Hens will do that too.


----------



## Seijun (Apr 14, 2010)

I have only ever seen males do this (I've never had a tame female though so no experience there), but I don't see why a female can't.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Seijun said:


> I have only ever seen males do this (I've never had a tame female though so no experience there), but I don't see why a female can't.



Believe me...they do. That's why I have a hen named Romeo and one named Dennis. LOL...LOL


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Too Much! ROFL!


----------

